# Must Play Indie Games



## Alok (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a list of must play indie games suggested by tdf members.

suggest more , if deserve they'll be added to list.

*Fez*
 In Fez, you play as Gomez, a 2D creature living in what he believes is a 2D world. Until a strange and powerful artifact reveals to him the existence of a mysterious third dimension!

*Spelunky*
Spelunky is a unique platformer with randomized levels that offer a new and challenging experience each time you play.

*The Swapper*
The Swapper features a unique art style that uses real-world clay-models and found objects to create an explorable space station realised in unique detail; gameplay sees players swap between different bodies to achieve otherwise impossible tasks.

*Brothers : A Tale of Two Sons*
Two sons must set out on a perilous journey to bring back the Water of Life to their ailing father.

*Mark of the Ninja*
 "Mark of the Ninja" is a side-scrolling stealth action game from Klei Entertainment that combines fluid 2D animation with intense stealth gameplay. Observe your enemies from afar, manipulate them with your tools, and execute your plan with precision. But be careful - you're as fragile as you are powerful.

*LIMBO*
Mineblowing puzzles will give your mind a mixture of tension and Joy.Dark, disturbing, yet eerily beautiful, Limbo is a world that deserves to be explored.Limbo is as close to perfect at what it does as a game can get.
Winner of more than 90 awards,
LIMBO DISCUSSION THREAD

*BRAID*"Braid is a risky experiment climaxing in glorious success. Ask yourself when last you felt a sense of reward and achievement playing a game; not Achievement with a capital 'A' and ten Microsoft points, but an actual sense of pride... And when did a game really make you look at the world differently?"
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/118266-braid-puzzle-game.html

*MACHINARIUM*Excellent game. I had no technical problems playing this. Tough time with my brain sometimes but not the game. This was fun to play with wonderful artwork and soundtrack.

*BINDINGS OF ISAAC*biblical monsters, scatological humor, and tense twin-stick shooting into a thrilling and, at times, disturbing game about a boy and his troubled relationship with his mother.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/147502-binding-isaac.html

*SUPER MEAT BOY*Meat Boy, a red, cube-shaped character, as he attempts to rescue his girlfriend, Bandage Girl, from the villainous Dr. Fetus. Fine control and split-second timing as player runs and jumps through over 300 hazardous levels while avoiding obstacles.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/134696-super-meat-boy-discussion.html

*WORLD OF GOO*you will be using tons of goo droplets to build structures in this funny puzzle game.

*VVVVVV*It's Terry Cavanagh's best game to date, and one of the best platformers I've ever played. If you have any interest in challenging platformers whatsoever, you'd be doing yourself a disservice not to pick up VVVVVV.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/149346-vvvvvv.html


*Trine*Trine is an extremely well-balanced and clever game. A little combat, a little platforming action, some very well-designed puzzling – the overall effect resulting in a quite enticing game. 


*Osmos* Enter the ambient world of Osmos: elegant, physics-based gameplay, dreamlike visuals, and a minimalist, electronic soundtrack. Your objective is to grow by absorbing other motes. Propel yourself by ejecting matter behind you.It's incredibly addictive, a little difficult to master, but a price and a gem for an incredible good deal.


*PLANT VS ZOMBIES*fruits and vegetables may prevent biohazard(zombie) . very addictive and simple.  



*BASTION*Bastion is one of the most original titles I've played in quite some time. From the charming graphics to the smooth vibes of the narrator perfectly blended with a magical soundtrack, and the 10-12 hours of action-packed exploration and combat, Bastion is like kicking back with your favorite interactive storybook.



*SHANK*Shank is a new game that a small team at Klei is working on. It's an over-the-top action/adventure, built with all the things that we at Klei are passionate about: amazing control, great animation, immersive environment, and everything else that we feel like, and none of the stuff we don't. 




*CRAYON PHYSICS DELUXE*



*GISH*Gish isn't your average hero, in fact he's not your average anything.. see Gish is a ball of tar. A Sunday stroll with his lady friend Brea goes awry when a shadowy figure emerges from an open man hole and pulls Brea into the ground below. Following Brea's calls for help Gish suddenly finds himself in the subterranean sewers of Dross, a long forgotten city filled with twisting corridors, evil traps and some of the most demented creatures imaginable. With his gelatinous structure as his only means of defense Gish must follow the echoing cries of his damsel in distress deep into the earth bellow. What freakish creatures dwell in this subterranean land? Who is Brea's captor? And just how far down does the rabbit hole go? Play to know




*HARD RESET*Hard Reset is a cyberpunk FPS by Flying Wild Hog. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/146592-hard-reset-pc-xclusive-discussion-thread.html



*ORCS MUST DIE*With a wide variety of traps and weapons to choose from, Orcs Must Die! dares players to find the best ways to hack, launch, flatten, gibletize, and incinerate an endless army of filthy orcs and their vile allies. Orcs Must Die! features a vibrant look, addictive gameplay, and a blatant disregard for the welfare of orcs.




*BEJEWELED*The gem-swapping puzzle game, Bejeweled, makes its way onto the PC. In the game, you must swap two adjacent gems to line up three or more of the same jewel type horizontally or vertically to eliminate them. Keep playing until there are no moves left or you've conquered the board. Bejeweled's addictive gameplay can be fun for both kids and adults




*ANGRY BIRD SERIES* launch Birds using Slingshots and collapse all evil things. Best time pass, you'll never get bored with this.




*MINECRAFT*The game involves players creating and destroying various types of blocks in a three dimensional environment. The player takes an avatar that can destroy or create blocks, forming fantastic structures, creations and artwork across the various multiplayer servers in multiple game modes
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/149230-minecraft.html



*TORCHLIGHT*A diablo 2 clone, or a modified cartoon version i must say.Even without multiplayer, Torchlight makes for a remarkably entertaining 10 to 15 hours, with plenty more custom content to come thanks to the powerful game editor TorchED, which you can download free of charge.



*AMNESIA: DARK DESCENT*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/133888-amnesia.html


*AUDIOSURF* Ride your music. Audiosurf is a music-adapting puzzle racer where you use your own music to create your own experience. The shape, the speed, and the mood of each ride is determined by the song you choose. You earn points for clustering together blocks of the same color on the highway, and compete with others on the internet for the high score on your favorite songs. Audiosurf on Steam includes The Orange Box soundtrack, integrated with the game to enable "Still Alive" surfing and more. In addition, Audiosurf is one of the first titles to leverage the recently announced Steamworks, offering full support for the Steam Achievements that appear on Steam Community profile pages.



*FROZEN SYNAPSE*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/146970-humble-frozen-synapse-bundle.html


*PEGGLE NIGHTS*The sun has set at the Peggle Institute, but the bouncy delight has just begun! Join the Peggle Masters on a dreamtime adventure of alter egos and peg-tastic action. Stay up late to aim, shoot and clear orange pegs from over 60 levels, and bask in Extreme Fever glory. Then, take on 60 Challenges for even more rebounding joy. [PopCap Games]… 


*LUGARU HD* Step into the fur of a bunny rabbit skilled in close-range combat and stealth. In Lugaru, you'll embark on a mission to find and punish those responsible for slaughtering your village


*PENUMBRA*
 Penumbra: Black Plague is a creepy and dark psychological horror experience featuring the adventures of Philip as he sets of in search of his dead father. Trapped in a shadowy, underground complex, intrepid explorer Philip is determined to discover the truth behind his father's disappearance. Surrounded by enemies and assaulted by terror from all sides, Philip must collect clues and solve vexing puzzles while combating the gnawing psychological terrors that assail his mind and threaten to strip him of his sanity. Can Philip master his fear and finally uncover the truth behind a mystery that has haunted him for a lifetime? Only you can decide. [Paradox Interactive

*DUNGEON DEFENDERS*

Dungeon Defenders is an original hybrid of two hot genres: Tower Defense and online Action-RPG! The game puts players in the role of one of four distinctive hero classes, tasked with fending off hordes of invading beasties by strategically summoning a variety of Defenses & Traps throughout their castle. But as far more than a strategy game, players directly participate in the action-packed combat with their hero characters, while upgrading their statistics, gathering tons of loot and inventory items, customizing & upgrading equipment, and developing unique class abilities. All of this can be enjoyed in seamless online and split-screen local multiplayer, as players cooperate and compete through the story campaign and challenge missions to build the strongest heroes and achieve the highest scores in the kingdom. Combining the depth of strategic gaming with the satisfying action of RPG character building in a beautifully stylized toon fantasy setting, Dungeon Defenders is designed to be a distinctly addictive, easy-to-play experience for casual and hardcore gamers alike


*To The Moon*
Join Dr. Rosalene and Dr. Watts as they enter a patient named Johnny's mind on his death bed to grant his final request. Watch, interact, and change the past as Johnny's life unfolds before you and takes you on a magical journey inside one's head that asks the greatest question of all: "What if...?" If you had the chance to relive your life, would you change things? Would you try to achieve some grand goal? Could you find love? Fame? Fortune? Or would you realize that sometimes the past is meant to stay the same. Join Dr. Rosalene and Watts on their journey and travel To The Moon



*Revenge-of-the-Titans*
Construct and command your ground defences in a series of increasingly massive battles across the solar system, in our frenetic arcade mash-up of Real Time Strategy and Tower Defence! 



*Anomaly: Warzone Earth*
Blending fast-paced, explosive action with tactical battlefield command, Anomaly puts players in charge of a military convoy tasked with fighting back against the mysterious alien war machines that have begun to spring up in many of the world's largest cities. Players take part in battles personally to support and assist a hand-picked armor squad, utilizing their top-down tactical view to plot each and every turn of the convoy. As they progress through the story campaign and challenge modes, players will unlock upgrades and new units to build their ultimate destruction squad.




*(credit to Gameranand and Topgear)*


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice initiative.
Also add bejeweled. Pretty good game.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

There are numerous good games from PopCap, Peggle/Peggle Nights are as big as bejeweled and PVZ. And one game that lots of people has forgotten, but was a craze in its day: Audiosurf.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 29, 2011)

Minecraft?


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Minecraft added.                         .                   .

What about Frozen Synapse ?  I haven't played it.                            .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice List Kola2842..what does Indie means Made in India???


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> what does Indie means Made in India???




It means *Independent*. These are developed by independent developers unlike big companies (Ubisoft , Rockstar).


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Add Audiosurf & Frozen Synapse and Peggle. Also Penumbra Collection & Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Must play.

*More:-*

Torchlight

TAGAP 2.0


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm ok adding them. 

But i think *TORCHLIGHT* is not as small to put in this genre. What you say.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Neither is Trine. But they are indie for sure.


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok  adding them soon.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2011)

Lugaru HD


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2011)

How about diner dash ??


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

played on mobile. *very fast* and funny.                       .            .


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a suggestion. Could you please remove all images and embedded videos from the first post? Instead post a simple description of games with links to YouTube and a review?

Even when covered with spoiler tags, the stuff loads resulting in bandwidth hogging. I'd really appreciate it if you could do that.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2011)

agree with krow. thread needs optimization.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree too. If separate thread for any games exist in TDF, a link to them would be even better IMO.


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok .i'm doing that                          .

Give some time.                                   .


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Nice List Kola2842..what does Indie means Made in India???



You know Zangetsu, it would really help us all if you would just read before making posts with extremely basic queries. If you were a new member here, I would not have said anything at all. But you just repeat this all over, with hundreds of such posts. It is not wrong at all to ask such questions, but a simple google search could answer it too.

Just look at the description of this sub-section: 





> *Indie Games*: For discussions related to games developed by independent developers.



Seriously, how hard is it to read?


----------



## nims11 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cortex command : my favourite indie game!


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

nims11 said:


> Cortex command : my favourite indie game!



I tried playing that one with a controller but couldn't configure it.  Need to try with kb+mouse.


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok added respective threads to games . What to do with left things.Gamespot review link ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2011)

No need our TDF member's recomendation is good enough for us.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

I would suggest to remove the quote tag, colors and spoiler tags for the links. Just increase the font size of the game name. If possible, you can add a short description of the game. You can copy paste from sites like Metacritic.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 30, 2011)

Orcs must die, but no dungeon defenders?  

Beat Hazard, Sanctum, Altitude, Magicka are notable.

Defence grid is a must play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

Dink Small Wood is also a good indie game 



Krow said:


> You know Zangetsu, it would really help us all if you would just read before making posts with extremely basic queries. If you were a new member here, I would not have said anything at all. But you just repeat this all over, with hundreds of such posts. It is not wrong at all to ask such questions, but a simple google search could answer it too.
> 
> Just look at the description of this sub-section:
> 
> Seriously, how hard is it to read?



    Noted....


----------



## nims11 (Dec 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Dink Small Wood is also a good indie game



+1 to that. it has a nice humor.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 28, 2011)

VVVVVV looks cool im gonna try it right now 
Thanks


----------



## mitraark (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Governor Of Poker come under Indie Games ? 

Well our whole wing was hooked on to that for 3 months. Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Alok (Dec 31, 2011)

^^Its a Flash Game................................


----------



## sygeek (Dec 31, 2011)

Add amnesia: the dark descent


----------



## Alok (Jan 1, 2012)

Its there already..!!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2012)

Overgrowth: It's still in alpha, and up for preorders.

The gameplay is amazing, although there's nothing much you can do at this point. It's a team of 4 people working on this indie game.

It costs $30 and in my opinion, it's totally worth the money.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 6, 2012)

Also Peggle, Forgatto, Virtual Villagers, Mystery  Case Files series and GHOST hunters


----------



## voljin1987 (Jan 14, 2012)

Like to add a few freeware games which are a must play in my book..

for platformer fans - spelunky cant recommend this game enough.. the levels are procedurally generated meaning they are different everytime u play them..
for rpg and rougelike fans - Tales of Maj'eyal and Dwarf fortress (more of a simulation)
for adventure game fans - Journey down over the edge.
for a funny game which plays similar to pheonix attorney - Fedora spade series.

exploratory platformers - Knytt stories and u can try the paid game saira by the same dev.. also try out iji


Will add more as I can recall em


----------



## Trapdaar (Jan 24, 2012)

My Suggestions:

Revenge of the Titans,
Dungeons of Dredmor
Capsized
Anomaly: Warzone Earth.


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

Will update at night.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 2, 2012)

*Mono*



Spoiler



The aim of the game is to change the colour of the entire screen from black to white or white to black.  This is achieved by shooting the alien blobs that colour the background when destroyed.  There are 3 colours of blobs to shoot (red, green and blue) and the colour they leave behind changes the behaviour of any enemies that travel over it.  A sort of "player controlled difficulty curve" where the more of the screen you colour, the more the enemies behaviour changes.


----------



## parthiban1992 (Aug 12, 2012)

wat abt avernum and geneforge series and avadon by spidersoft??


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 21, 2012)

Why not sticky this thread ?


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 26, 2012)

Seems nobody has played Caravaneer
Caravaneer

Its a flash game but the best developed flash game I've ever played.


----------



## Alok (Dec 15, 2012)

Added "Mark of the Ninja."


----------



## sygeek (Dec 15, 2012)

Also add Hotline Miami and Faster than Light.


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2012)

Second those, particularly FTL.


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

Alok said:


> Added "Mark of the Ninja."



*blog-cdn.isha.ws/wp-content/themes/bangkokpress-child/images/FB-like-snippet.png

Simply awesome!


----------



## thegrinreaper (Feb 11, 2013)

Remove torch light... It isnt an indie game...PWE published it.


----------



## AnkushPatil (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey thanks for the list coz I dont know some of the games given above.


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2013)

thegrinreaper said:


> Remove torch light... It isnt an indie game...PWE published it.



its indie


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

Fez - one of the most beautiful games ever made, it took 5 years in the making with just one (Phil Fish) guy working on it. Anyone who's seen Indie game the movie would point that out. 
Already available in XBLA and said to be coming to the PC this year.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2013)

I am waiting for Fez since I saw the movie last month! It's definitely good.


----------



## rst (Feb 25, 2013)

nice list
from the list, I have played amnesia,penumbra and angary bird

---------------------------------------------------------------
But list should be in alphabetic order


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

rst said:


> nice list
> from the list, I have played amnesia,penumbra and *angary bird*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> But list should be in alphabetic order



Am really getting angary!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2013)

I have made a sheet for the games and its link is on Suggest Me Game Thread in Gaming section. If you guys wish then you can use that sheet here also.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2013)

here are some Indie games. Source --> IGN


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2013)

Added these :
Fez
The Swapper
Spelunky
Brothers A tale of two Sons


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2013)

realm of the mad god
superbrothers : sword and sworcery ep
super hexagon
solar 2
Stealth ******* Deluxe


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2013)

I want to buy Save 50% on Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons on Steam
It says that a controller is a must - one with two analog sticks. Is there a way to make it work with keyboard ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I want to buy Save 50% on Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons on Steam
> It says that a controller is a must - one with two analog sticks. Is there a way to make it work with keyboard ?



It does work with a keyboard


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> It does work with a keyboard



It said 





> *Notice:* 																Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons requires a controller to play



Thanks, I'll buy it. Anyways, I have decided to buy a controller as well.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> It said



I have played with a keyboard only


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I want to buy Save 50% on Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons on Steam
> It says that a controller is a must - one with two analog sticks. Is there a way to make it work with keyboard ?



No man its normal game..doesn't for ce you controller. play with keyboard and don't play alone. Enjoy with your brother or friend.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 21, 2014)

Those who are fond of city-building strategy games must play the recently released *Banished*. It's truly amazing how it's been developed solely by one person and still manages to blow AAA games like SimCity out of the water.


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2014)

FEZ is soo cool *-*


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 8, 2016)

All are good games... why you forgot to mention our old games like contra, maario, circus....


----------



## aal-ok (May 27, 2016)

Did you just forgot broforce? you didn't, right


----------



## inetmmo (Jul 5, 2016)

Minecraft?
__________________________________________

review | facts about dogs for kids | free online games for kids | interesting penguin facts


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 5, 2016)

yatishgaba said:


> All are good games... why you forgot to mention our old games like contra, maario, circus....



Because they were AAA games during their time.


----------



## SyN (Aug 24, 2017)

WHERE IS ONESHOT ?!? Seriously, best indie I've ever played. It's a cute little game.

*i1.wp.com/www.denkiphile.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/niko-3.jpg?resize=460%2C259

edit: it looks like no one ever played or heard of it here. If so, just go and get it....! it's on steam.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2017)

SyN said:


> WHERE IS ONESHOT ?!? Seriously, best indie I've ever played. It's a cute little game.
> 
> *i1.wp.com/www.denkiphile.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/niko-3.jpg?resize=460%2C259
> 
> edit: it looks like no one ever played or heard of it here. If so, just go and get it....! it's on steam.


Looks good. Added in wishtlist.


----------



## strawhatsai (Dec 10, 2017)

Alok said:


> Here is a list of must play indie games suggested by tdf members.
> 
> suggest more , if deserve they'll be added to list.
> 
> ...


played fez recently and holy shit it was mindblowing


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 11, 2017)

Add inside limbo unravel and little nightmares even cuphead but not gonna comment on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2018)

Add Cuphead - Wikipedia &  Inside (video game) - Wikipedia too!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2018)

Surprised no one talked about Darkest Dungeon.
One of the best games ive ever played.

Pretty much Life Sucks simulator.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2018)

Finally beat dankest dungeon, it was a shitfest.
But the ending, was worth it.
9/10, would go mad again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2021)

Play Rimworld..

Its more of a story generator/colony management game, each playthrough is unique. Also the perfect warcrime simulator


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2021)

HADES definitely needs to be added. Absolutely gem of a game.

Link to pick it up on different platforms: Supergiant Games


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 9, 2021)

Teardown is an awesome with monster of a physics engine, played though the whole campaign, liked it a lot


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2021)

This one is more of a tech demo than an actual game. But a damn impressive tech demo.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 10, 2021)

Add Hollow knight by team cherry to the list Hollow Knight - Wikipedia.


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2021)

KrishnaSankar said:


> looks like a good list, I've played a couple of this game before. Some I watched from youtube.


did you just revive from the dead?


----------

